# True dalessandroi



## eteson (Feb 15, 2017)

This is the branching clone that I have been trying to get for years... finally I got a piece of it! . It comes from EquaflorA in Ecuador.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice. A heavily branching clone is what I'm after as well. You did good. These are some awesome.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 15, 2017)

Congratulation! Petals are long, wide and straight… Very interesting!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice form. Petals are more horizontal than usual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Feb 15, 2017)

Perfection! The color is outstanding. I'd spot this one
in a very crowded greenhouse from across the room.


----------



## JAB (Feb 16, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance but how does one distinguish a "true" one? 
Follow up.... this looks similar to besseae...??

Thanks
Jake


----------



## Dandrobium (Feb 16, 2017)

Very nice Eliseo!! :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 16, 2017)

Love it! Do you have a photo of the whole plant?


----------



## eteson (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks!
JAB: 
Synsepal longer than pouch= dal
Synsepal shorter than pouch = besseae.
also mature plant is huge when compaired with besseae.
Tom, yes of course, will take one side by side with besseae



Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eteson (Feb 16, 2017)

Frontal one: 1 besseae
Second plane: 2 dalessandroi
Third plane: 1 Big kovachii


----------



## Peru (Feb 16, 2017)

Very nice! I might get one soon...hows your culture and sustrate? its the same as besseae? a friend is leaving Peru and i might get a peruvian besseae soon also...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2017)

eteson said:


> Thanks!
> JAB:
> Synsepal longer than pouch= dal
> Synsepal shorter than pouch = besseae.
> ...



Isn't there a difference in the staminode, also?


----------



## eteson (Feb 16, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Isn't there a difference in the staminode, also?



Yes, if I remember correctly Kyle Luzyk posted here other differfences, but the synsepal vs. pouch length seems to me the most direct way.


----------



## eteson (Feb 16, 2017)

Peru said:


> hows your culture and sustrate? its the same as besseae?


Yes, the same.


----------



## JAB (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you Eliseo!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2017)

The lighter "flame" in the center of the leaves, the shape and angle of the petals, usually more orange than besseae, branching growths...=dalessandroi.


----------



## eteson (Mar 9, 2017)

Update:



And another nice clone:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2017)

I am jealous.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 9, 2017)

Very nice!
Jealous but probably not quite as much as a Eric,
David


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 9, 2017)

Beautiful display, Eliseo!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 9, 2017)

I am jalous 2 x no 4 x more than Eric! 
Gorgeous specimen!


----------



## naoki (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you, Eliseo. I had to order one from EquaflorA after I saw this thread! He is coming to Santa Barbara, March 15-17. He also has region-specific P. besseae with locality data (i.e. no inter-population crossing), too, which I'm really excited about.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2017)

If the price is good get one for me. I'll trade/pay you for it.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 10, 2017)

Really nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## naoki (Mar 10, 2017)

NYEric said:


> If the price is good get one for me. I'll trade/pay you for it.



Eric, I would, but I think that it is too late for this round, and I got only 1 ea. P. dalessandroi is $70 and P. besseae is $25. Maybe people going to SB show (in this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=621575#post621575) can get one for you?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 10, 2017)

those are great to see, thanks


----------



## eteson (Mar 18, 2017)

Update of the two flowering right now. A couple more are in spike.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

Sweet.

Thanks Naoki, Somebody did!


----------



## eteson (Mar 20, 2017)

Great! Please share pics.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't have the plant yet.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Mar 20, 2017)

Excelent flower, congrats Eliseo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Mar 22, 2017)

Excellent!


----------

